# A4 Avant w/30v



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking at picking up an A4 Avant (30v) in the near future and I was wondering what I need to be aware of/look out for when buying. Obviously the timing belt and associated parts is a big one but are there other costly maintenance items that need to be considered when picking one up with say 80-120k on it? Head gaskets? Heater cores etc. etc.? I get the impression that these engines are pretty solid but I just want to have a better understanding of them. Unfortunately I do not see a sticky or FAQ at the top of the page and the "Search" as we all know is... well, I wont go there. 

Thanks.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check the control arms.
Use a VAGCOM/VCDS to check the pending and readiness coded.


----------

